# cigars for troops giveaway



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm doing this to help dave/smelvis get as many cigars as possible to send the troops for the holidays.

let's have some fun and really get this going!

if you send 5 cigars you will be entered into a drawing to win this fiver of tat nobles: 


if you send 10 cigars you will be entered into a drawing to win this fiver of tat 110's:


if you send 25 cigars you will be entered into a drawing to win this fiver of tat drac's:


if you send 50 cigars you can build your own fiver out of my humidor's! 

this will last for 10 days so there will time to ship to the troops.

let's make this great Puffers!!

send cigars to: 
smelvis:
dave bonnette
po box 3563
bellevue wa 98009


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Perfect was looking for this address!

Went and picked up a 5er at lunch will put in mail on Monday.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Very generous of you Ron! And it just so happens that I sent out a package of 45 cigars to smelvis this morning. 1 unopened bundle and 1 unopened cabinet box. Damn I wish this would have been posted up sooner, then I would have tossed in another fiver to get to 50. Oh well it's all about the troops and not me. DC# 0308 2690 0001 3234 1262


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> Very generous of you Ron! And it just so happens that I sent out a package of 45 cigars to smelvis this morning. 1 unopened bundle and 1 unopened cabinet box. Damn I wish this would have been posted up sooner, then I would have tossed in another fiver to get to 50. Oh well it's all about the troops and not me. DC# 0308 2690 0001 3234 1262


Dan Thanks man I'll throw in five more to bring you up to 50! :smoke2:

Brother Ron WTG dude I can't thank you enough, That's very generous, I can't imagine anyone not wanting to get into your humidor.

How many do I have to donate to spend the night in one? :dance:

Thanks Bro!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Dan Thanks man I'll throw in five more to bring you up to 50! :smoke2:
> 
> Brother Ron WTG dude I can't thank you enough, That's very generous, I can't imagine anyone not wanting to get into your humidor.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the fiver Dave. You're already doing enough. He11 If it takes me a couple of hours just to come home with 5 or 6 cigars from my local B&M, it could take a week to figure what to grab from shuckins' humi! Besides with my luck I won't get chosen anyway. So it's all moot. Thanks for the offer though, I appreciate it. I'm just glad I can help make this a *HUGE SUCCESS!*


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

So i droped off 42, But really i want to win T110s, So Are you put in all the lower ones Too? PS Thanks ron, I would have did it for the troops and the fact Dave asked for the help and he is a good friend of mine. But this is a great plus.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Great idea!!! :clap2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:spider:You know what he will do if you opt out, I wouldn't risk it. :spider:

PS Ron I will put another 8 in from my stash for Jessie, only fair since he was in before your gracious contest!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> :spider:You know what he will do if you opt out, I wouldn't risk it. :spider:
> 
> PS Ron I will put another 8 in from my stash for Jessie, only fair since he was in before your gracious contest!


sounds great dave!
you are the scorekeeper and will pick the winners,i'm just providing the prizes and having fun...


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Dave, would you put in another 40 or so to fill out my shipment.:biglaugh:

Just kidding. You guys are being extremely generous. I will be tickled to be in whatever drawing my donation gets me into. The best prize will be to see pics of some happy troops. Of course I wouldn't mind rolling around in either of your stashes.:dizzy:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Jumes said:


> . Of course I wouldn't mind rolling around in either of your stashes.:dizzy:


I can see the movie titles now...
_
Indiana Jumes and Shuckins Humidor of Doom!

Indiana Jumes and The Cigar Temple of Smelvis!_

Puffers are awesome! Way to support the troops!:smoke2:

Shuckins and Smelvis are a breed all their own!:crazy:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Quick question. Is it okay to just ship from an online supplier? I figured up the price to ship the sticks and it seems cheaper to just make a purchase and have it sent. Will that work? I don't know what will be in it due to being a little short on funds right now, but I do want to give.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> :spider:You know what he will do if you opt out, I wouldn't risk it. :spider:
> 
> PS Ron I will put another 8 in from my stash for Jessie, only fair since he was in before your gracious contest!


 Wow thanks dave, You dont have to do that, I can drop 8 more with the card i take to my work, But like i said I really want to win t110s more then anything, But im guessing at 50 You will be out all the drawings right. Ron and Dave make me happy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Quick question. Is it okay to just ship from an online supplier? I figured up the price to ship the sticks and it seems cheaper to just make a purchase and have it sent. Will that work? I don't know what will be in it due to being a little short on funds right now, but I do want to give.


Yeah Eric
I mentioned this as a good way to save shipping, just add the gift option, no charge but they will put a card in it. Just say for the troops. This is important because I order a lot from CI and don't want them confused with mine.

But it is a great way to save a few bucks.

WTG

Dave


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Wow thanks dave, You dont have to do that, I can drop 8 more with the card i take to my work, But like i said I really want to win t110s more then anything, But im guessing at 50 You will be out all the drawings right. Ron and Dave make me happy


if you send 50 you can pick 5,just pick 5 110's.
they are the original releases ya know!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Great idea Ron. Does 49 qualify? lol...

Lots of generosity goin on around here.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

shuckins said:


> if you send 50 you can pick 5,just pick 5 110's.
> they are the original releases ya know!


 Oh wow thats awsome, and ill drop of 15-20 i own for buying then selling your wish, I would love t110s but if you cant part with 5 just send me whatever, Thanks ron


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow great contest Ron!

Don't know if I'll qualify for the 110's, I'm only shipping 35-40 sticks.......maybe I'll dip into my wife's purse for some more though!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Oh wow thats awsome, and ill drop of 15-20 i own for buying then selling your wish, I would love t110s but if you cant part with 5 just send me whatever, Thanks ron


a fiver of 110's on the way jessie...
9405 5036 9930 0053 6313 04

thanks for the cigars for the troops!

enjoy!!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow great contest Ron!
> 
> Don't know if I'll qualify for the 110's, I'm only shipping 35-40 sticks.......maybe I'll dip into my wife's purse for some more though!


You only need to send a tenner to qualify for the T110's. So no need to go and P.O. the wife. LOL


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

That is damned generous of you, Ron. As per your instructions, I have a 18 count care package winging its way towards Dr Smelvis tomorrow.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

All-right mine is inbound.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool :spider:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW_____!

This is some wonderful work you are doing Ron!!

*Thank you So MUCH!!!*


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Ron for doing this for the cigar for troops effort!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> That is damned generous of you, Ron. As per your instructions, I have a 18 count care package winging its way towards Dr Smelvis tomorrow.


Me too only a different direction, Cool. :wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump: Hi Guy's :help:


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a quick post to thank Ron for such a great contest! :wave:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yep, this ends on monday. get off the stick and send in the sticks!!

if you have already sent in over 50, get dave to comfirm it, and post a wishlist for me to shoot at...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Ron Thanks for the fiver, I mean thats really cool what your doing. It was great thing to get. Thank for helping dave on this too, It means alot to him, he is a great guy and its a honor to call him my friend, and you Ron.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

GunHand said:


> Just a quick post to thank Ron for such a great contest! :wave:


:tpd:

Ditto Ron, and if I should get lucky and win a fiver, would you please donate it to Dave's efforts. I already owe both you guys for some great bombs. Of course I'd still like to know if I won just so I'll know whether to buy a lottery ticket or not.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump Hi Guy's :wave:


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad my 10 got there safe and sound. I can't believe we have over 1800+ cigars that are going out :u. The generosity this site shows is awesome! 


Now let's go for 2000+ :chk


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey Ron,

Wow! Very cool/generous of you. Don't know how I missed this thread until now! bump so others won't.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

it seems i just won a fantastic humidor that dave/smelvis will be posting pics of soon, and i want to give it away to the first person to commit to sending 100 cigars to dave for the troops!

if you make it 150,you can post a wish list that i will tear up!!!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

People, you have 2 hours before I claim this! Do it. It's for a great cause and you know it's worth it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> it seems i just won a fantastic humidor that dave/smelvis will be posting pics of soon, and i want to give it away to the first person to commit to sending 100 cigars to dave for the troops!
> 
> if you make it 150,you can post a wish list that i will tear up!!!


























Seegarfan Mark won the Monte!!! Thanks Ron :wave:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dang nice looking humi.

Very generous Ron!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

OK. I tried waiting, but this is too good to pass up! I will send at least 150 more (I won't cheat and count the ones I already sent) and take that bad boy off your hands unless someone comes along in the morning and pledges 199+, in which case, I will make way for them. hahaha.
Thanks Ron!

(someone come take this opportunity away from me! I still have to pay my rent for this month. heh heh)


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Ron, is there a time limit to get the cigars in by? I don't have enough on hand at the moment.

Also, anyone else want to step up? You can even take the original offer by Ron. My cigars are probably going to the troops either way.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

my contest ends tomorrow richard.
you have to at least commit to sending by then. i want to have the drawing in time to get the winners thier prizes so they can enjoy them over the holidays...


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Do I need to post here for my 5'ver?

Thankfully turkey bowling was good to me.

If this is going after Christmas, I'll send more.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

OK. Thanks Shuckins (seems like that's what you go by in these here parts). If no one steps up for the big one, then I'm your man!

150+ going out this week.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I just got back into town, but I'm glad both my packages made it. I hope to send more when I get a chance.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine (38 I believe) have been sent!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I went through the list and sent Ron totals of what people sent, some people I didn't know your screen name so you might go the the troop thread and claim what you sent or post it here, I counted pretty accurate.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

these fine Puffers need to post or pm a wishlist for me to fill.
list as many as you can so i can be sure to fill at least 5 of 'em:

jessejava187 50+...already filled
Qball 240
Seegarfan 450
Blueeyedbum 100 +
Harley 100+
Juicestain 50+
Gunhand 100+...already know (nice talking with you)
Mr Mayorga 50+
ejgarnut 75
Contract 191
Arnie 50+
Minicooper 65

thanks for your support Puffers!
you are all fantastic human beings!!

it's not too late to get on the list, contact dave/smelvis and commit your smokes before midnight tonight...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I will post a DC tonight with enough sticks to be over 50. Just needed to wait until the cbid shipment arrives tonight before I ship. I think I am at 32 shipped, but waiting for the confirmation.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> these fine Puffers need to post or pm a wishlist for me to fill.
> list as many as you can so i can be sure to fill at least 5 of 'em:
> 
> jessejava187 50+...already filled
> ...


Hey Ron 
Bot the guy's have pledged to be over 50 so far, I'll check again after work.

ekengland07 and Wild 7EVEN

See ya tonight, Thanks Dude!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i need wish lists and addy's from:

jessejava187 50+...done
Qball 240
Seegarfan 450
Blueeyedbum 100 +...working on it
Harley 100+
Juicestain 50+
Gunhand 100+...working on it
Mr Mayorga 50+
ejgarnut 75
Contract 191
Arnie 50+
Wild 7EVEN 30...smelvis says you're good to go
Commensenseman 50+
Minicooper 65
ekengland07 50+


and dave,if you will pick the contest winners,i'll do the rest.

thanks everyone for participating!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ron
I asked Dave and or Donnie to pick the winners since the were not directly involved. Thanks Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Ron Here you go!!

Thanks Dave Blaylock did the drawing and the winners are. Drum roll rumbble rummble...

1. if you send 5 cigars you will be entered into a drawing to win this fiver of tat nobles: Ray (25)

2.if you send 10 cigars you will be entered into a drawing to win this fiver of tat 110's: Jesse pass thing (20)

3. if you send 25 cigars you will be entered into a drawing to win this fiver of tat drac's: Minicooper (65)

Thanks Ron you are one Good Guy. Thanks Dave for being the impartial Judge.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!!! Thanks Dave (Smelvis), Dave (Blaylock), & Ron for this!



PM sent to ron.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats to the winners, the sponsors and the troops. Wouldn't it be nice if we never had to do this again?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Congrats to the winners!!! Thanks Dave (Smelvis), Dave (Blaylock), & Ron for this!
> PM sent to ron.


This was Rons contest selflessly helping our troop cause. Just wanted to point that out Jeff!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jumes said:


> Congrats to the winners, the sponsors and the troops. Wouldn't it be nice if we never had to do this again?


Will it ever happen bro, Please Dear God make it so!!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Although part of me is really curious as to see what those tat dracs are about, I actually didn't think I was in the running for any of the cigar drawings and I think they should go to someone else. I'm already getting a humidor for the sticks I'm sending this week and Shuckins included me in the list for making a wishlist, so I'm beyond happy at this point. Thanks for including me though! It's fun to win. hahaha


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Okay Ron Here you go!!
> 
> Thanks Dave Blaylock did the drawing and the winners are. Drum roll rumbble rummble...
> 
> ...


if jesse pass thing is jessejava, he has already been sent 110's,please pick another winner...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Although part of me is really curious as to see what those tat dracs are about, I actually didn't think I was in the running for any of the cigar drawings and I think they should go to someone else. I'm already getting a humidor for the sticks I'm sending this week and Shuckins included me in the list for making a wishlist, so I'm beyond happy at this point. Thanks for including me though! It's fun to win. hahaha


true.
we need another winner here also...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i need wish lists and addy's from:
> 
> jessejava187 50+...done
> Qball 240
> ...


working the list...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i need wish lists and addy's from:
> 
> jessejava187 50+...done
> Qball 240
> ...


still working...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ron one the many ways you help!!layball:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

_i need wish lists and addy's from:

jessejava187 50+...done
Qball 240...done
Seegarfan 450
Blueeyedbum 100 +...done
Harley 100+
Juicestain 50+
Gunhand 100+...done
Mr Mayorga 50+...done
ejgarnut 75...done
Contract 191
Arnie 50+
Wild 7EVEN 50+...done
Commensenseman 50+...done
Minicooper 65...done
ekengland07 50+...done

5er of nobles...done
5er of 110's...done
5er of dracs...done

thanks everyone for participating!!!_


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for the sticks Ron! I told you to "surprise me", great job!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

These arrived today and I have been sitting here trying to decide what to type. I really can't believe the generosity. I don't think my meager contributions warrant a prize but now that they are in my cooler I don't know if I can get them out again. Thank you Ron for doing what you do for the troops and all the BOTLs. I've got some serious paying it forward to do after the holidays.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

An amazing selection of cigars! The thing that excited me the most, though, was the tube. hahaha. I thought they were cool in the pictures, but I didn't expect to like it so much. It's great how smoothly they open/close, but still stay at the length you want them too. The troops are going to love them!

Thanks so much for the cigars and tube Shuckins! I'll get a picture of the humi up when it gets here.

*You all know what this means by now.*









*5 finger + 1 tube of goodness!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Richard you deserve it bro! WTG Ron you are the most generous BOTL on this or any other board, It's a pleasure knowing you bro!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

shuckins said:


> _i need wish lists and addy's from:_
> 
> _jessejava187 50+...done_
> _Qball 240...done_
> ...


only one to go,problem with the addy...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Ron's package arrived Monday (I think??), its been hectic last couple of days, so Im late in getting this posted up, but I guarantee its worth the wait!!

Damage control dont even have a chance against this bomb! OMG!










Thank you so much Ron!! Not only for hitting me with these fine smokes, but for all you do here. Dont think your kindness goes unnoticed brother!

Dave, same thing goes for you too bro!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Someone has been looking at my wishlist... I was not even aware there was some kind of contest for this but big thanks to shuckins for this fine 5er of cigars. My contribution to the troops was nowhere near what some of my fine brothers here sent in but I figured every bit counts. I am glad the soldiers are getting some of these cigars for the holidays. Big props to Dave for running the donation thread and shipping so many care packages. And thanks again to shuckins for running this contest and blowing puffers up for their good work. And now for the damage shuckins wrecked on me, nice little surprise before Christmas.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

_i need wish lists and addy's from:

jessejava187 50+...done
Qball 240...done
Seegarfan 450...done
Blueeyedbum 100 +...done
Harley 100+...done
Juicestain 50+...done
Gunhand 100+...done
Mr Mayorga 50+...done
ejgarnut 75...done
Contract 191...done
Arnie 50+...done
Wild 7EVEN 50+...done
Commensenseman 50+...done
Minicooper 65...done
ekengland07 50+...done

5er of nobles...done
5er of 110's...done
5er of dracs...done

thanks everyone for participating!!!_

_all done..._


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Viaje - I have always wanted to try one. Any good?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Viaje - I have always wanted to try one. Any good?


they are very good,and getting hard to find!
i also like the 50/50...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Well after seeing pictures of Shuckins amazing stash, I wish I would have donated smokes for the troops about a month earlier :doh:


----------

